# What are the best devices for "slinging"



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

What are the best devices for "slinging" that you have used?

Which model, etc. I just found out about one that started with a "V" but now I can't remember it. Other than that all I know of is Slingbox. I'm curious who's had success with what.

Have some Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket and trying to decide between one of these or a Roku.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the slingbox pro HD. It has worked flawless since day one. I have a dedicated H25 hooked to it via HDMI and also use the integrated OTA tuner as a secondary source. I use my iPad and iPhone and MacBook pro to access it. Slingbox is a great piece of hardware and I highly recommend it. If you can go with one that supports HD and you won't have any issues with the new HDGUI.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

The V is probably Vulkano. It's a good alternative to Slingbox for less money. The Vulkano Flow is $100 compare to Slingbox Solo for $179 and performs better for SD. For HD the Slingbox Pro is supposed to be tops, but I haven't used it.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got a Slingbox Pro HD and glad I spent the extra money for it. IMO, you get what you pay for. I've never had any issues and I stream to PC, iPad, and iPhone.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't have experiences with anything other than Slingbox. I have a Slingbox Solo HD. It works great. Was watching NFL football on the PLANE from Orlando over the weekend. Well supported with apps for iPad, iPhone, Android, Mac, PC


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I used to own the slingbox pro with the hd connect adapter; but upgraded to the Pro HD upon iot's release. I have never had an issue and use it all the time (daily) on computers, ipads and iphones both in network and remotely.

Just FYI, if you wantingnt to sling remotely in HD, you need to have an upload speed of 3Mbps or above for a constant quality stream.

I sling a DirecTV HR 24 though component video, 80+ stations of basic expanded cable via coaxial, (4) security cams multiplexed though a security dvr via composite cables, a dvd player/recorder via s-vhs.

Great device.....


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

I couldn't be happier with my Slingbox HD Pro connected to my Directv HR22 DVR. Not one problem setting up or using it to my PC (wifi) or iPhone (wifi or 3G) in six months of use. Best tech product I've ever had. Price is high but worth every penny.


----------



## hammer32 (Nov 21, 2005)

SlingboxPro HD connected to basic cable, TiVo and D* at one house and a SlingCatcher at our 'vacation house' along with an AppleTV. Love the SlingBox!


----------



## o2manyfish (Oct 22, 2007)

I have both the Slingbox Pro HD and the Solo HD. I have had the solo for about 5 years. And recently purchased the HD unit when I got the HDUI upgrade. Never had a problem with either of them. Bulletproof devices. 

I do like the old Slingplayer better than the new web interface. And it seems like the more they have developed the software the more lethargic the response times to using the remote control have gotten. 

As for the upload speeds. I have a 2mb upload and have no problem most of the times with viewing. And I can watch the Slingbox, my security cameras (separate device) and the PTZ web cams for the fish tank and back yard all simultaneously with 2 mb stream.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

yep, slingbox pro HD is really the best option for now. The Vulkan has some plusses, but that video quality of the slingbox if you have 1MB upstream from home is best. And the clients just work.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - appreciate the input.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I used to own the slingbox pro with the hd connect adapter; but upgraded to the Pro HD upon iot's release. I have never had an issue and use it all the time (daily) on computers, ipads and iphones both in network and remotely.
> 
> Just FYI, if you wantingnt to sling remotely in HD, you need to have an upload speed of 3Mbps or above for a constant quality stream.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity what security dvr do you use? I'd like one but haven't found a good resource for reviews, etc.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Old thread...but this seemed the best place to post

+1 for Monsoon Vulkano Flow unit. $89 at Frys and it took 15 minutes to set up at my house. I used component cables from my HR20 to set it up. At my office I have a Windows 7 PC and I am able to watch the Padres (Fox Sports San Diego 694-1) in near HD without hiccups. A real test is 355 CNBC-HD - the ticker is fairly smooth and the tiny graphics are all clear. Impressive. 

The Vulkano Flow has wireless N built in but I plugged mine into the second ethernet port at the back of the HR20. The unit is pretty basic - no HDMI in or out but the thing does exactly what it promises and support is excellent too. The support guy answered my question promptly about whether there was a keyboard equivalent for the "dash" in 694-1 (there is not). So you either have to bring up the virtual remote control onscreen (looks identical to RC64) or you can do a keyboard entry of 694, wait for the SD channel to appear, and then press the + character on the keyboard to move up one channel.

Edit- purchased the $12.99 Vulkano Android app for my Droid Pro and the video quality is great over 3G.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

doctrsnoop said:


> Don't have experiences with anything other than Slingbox. I have a Slingbox Solo HD. It works great. Was watching NFL football on the PLANE from Orlando over the weekend. Well supported with apps for iPad, iPhone, Android, Mac, PC


Agreed...My Solo HD has been flawless since '08...or was it '09...:lol: either way it's been a while with no problems..


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

With my slingBox Pro hooked up to a HR24-500 I can no longer view HBO HD.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This is being covered in a few different threads. The problem is caused by having a TV with the power off hooked up to the HDMI output of your DirecTV receiver.  If the TV is turned on, or the HDMI cable unplugged your slingbox should work fine. With the TV turned off it is not doing a proper HDMI handshake with the DirecTV receiver, so the DirecTV receiver turns off all outputs to protect the content from being copied. I guess that DirecTV has recently started enforcing the copy protection on HBO and Cinemax channels, and it I have read that it will probably start doing so on Starz, Showtime, (maybe The Movie Channel and Encore too) soon.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Altcool said:


> With my slingBox Pro hooked up to a HR24-500 I can no longer view HBO HD.


If you want to continue to watcvh hbo, shotime, etc using your current slingbox model (the slingbox pro you mentioned), you will have to connect the slingbox to your DirecTV HD receiver using component audio/video cables. On the slingbox pro model, you would have to purchase the HD connect kit which adds a component video input in order to accomplish this.

Anyone with the older legacy models such as the classic or tuner will be out of luck as there is no way of adding a component video input.

Just FYI,
The slingbox pro HD and the slingbox solo are the only model to incoporate component video inputs straight on the box. As I mentioned slingbox pro (non HD unit) can accommidate an HD input source with the addition of the HD connect adapter.

Another alternative for any slinbgbox user that doesn't have a component input on their legacy model is to buy a component to composite adapter such as this one from monoprice. this will allow continued use of composite connections to allow hbo content etc as long as they aren't restricted from the receivers component output connections:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Question for you Slingbox mobile viewers. 

I have two Android mobile devices but have never downloaded the Slingplayer app because I already have a laptop. And I thought the app was rather expensive at $29.99

Is there an option to get a single licensed copy of the Slingplayer for both a tablet and a phone or must you pay $29.99 for each device? The client version on the laptop is free or you can use the server based player which is also free. $29.99 seems expensive for a mobile player.

Can anyone comment?

Thanks.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm confused everyone in this thread are enjoying and having no problems with their slingboxes but when i go to "other" sites especially amazon they give real bad reviews on set-up issues and customer support and bad connectors it maybe their slow internet connection


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"Leftcoastdave" said:


> Question for you Slingbox mobile viewers.
> 
> I have two Android mobile devices but have never downloaded the Slingplayer app because I already have a laptop. And I thought the app was rather expensive at $29.99
> 
> ...


You have to buy the app for each device. I currently use it both on my iPad and my iPhone. I use the iPad app each morning as I get ready for work since I move from room to room. I uses my iPhone app when wifi isn't good or not available. I rarely use the computer for slinging. Local news and sports are the predominant programs that I sling.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

jagrim said:


> You have to buy the app for each device. I currently use it both on my iPad and my iPhone. I use the iPad app each morning as I get ready for work since I move from room to room. I uses my iPhone app when wifi isn't good or not available. I rarely use the computer for slinging. Local news and sports are the predominant programs that I sling.


2 licenses. That is what I suspected. Thank you.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> I'm confused everyone in this thread are enjoying and having no problems with their slingboxes but when i go to "other" sites especially amazon they give real bad reviews on set-up issues and customer support and bad connectors it maybe their slow internet connection


Those are the same people who can't seem to be able to setup their own email....:grin:

There are indeed actual problems people encounter; but most seem to be related to a failed power supply as seen on their own forums. Personally I have never had an issue and have not only owned a couple of models myself; but install alot of them for customers as well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Question for you Slingbox mobile viewers.
> 
> I have two Android mobile devices but have never downloaded the Slingplayer app because I already have a laptop. And I thought the app was rather expensive at $29.99
> 
> ...


I have had slingplayer mobile for Android on my phone for some time. I just acquired an android tablet, and the slingplayer app automatically loaded (just like all other apps) and works fine. Did not have to re-purchase it for the tablet.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

carl6 said:


> I have had slingplayer mobile for Android on my phone for some time. I just acquired an android tablet, and the slingplayer app automatically loaded (just like all other apps) and works fine. Did not have to re-purchase it for the tablet.


Now that is interesting. Not to wander off topic, but this is yet another example of why I prefer Android to Apple products.

Great Update, thank you.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Now that is interesting. Not to wander off topic, but this is yet another example of why I prefer Android to Apple products.
> 
> Great Update, thank you.


The iPhone app works on the iPad as well. HOWEVER the reason why people pay for an actual iPad license of slingplayr is that it is optimized for the iPads screen resoution inlue of runing the iPhone app in compatibility "stretched" mode.

You can't really compare the android cross platform apps to those of the iPad as the resolution and control are literally so much better on the iPad.

In any event it's not so much a "sling thing" as it is a "Apple thing" between the platforms.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> You can't really compare the android cross platform apps to those of the iPad as the resolution and control are literally so much better on the iPad. In any event it's not so much a "sling thing" as it is a "Apple thing" between the platforms.


I agree completely.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

My 4 or 5 year Slingbox Pro died recently, probably due to bad capacitors which seems to be a common issue even with the newer Sling boxes (based on Amazon reviews). I tried buying a new power supply, but that was not the problem.

I took a chance on the Vulkano Flow and have been pretty happy with it so far -- for a lot less money. 

The money is even more of a factor when you consider that I needed the outrageously priced Sling app for iPad even though I've already paid for the outrageously priced iPhone app and the outrageously priced Windows phone app before that.

If I were a heavy user, I'd probably want the higher HD picture quality only availabile from the newer Slingbox HD. But, since I didn't use the Slingbox all that much anyhow, I was glad to have a decent alternative for much lower cost. 

The Vulkano software (PC, iPhone, iPad) is not quite as polished as Sling's clients, but it's not bad and has worked well so far. It's also nice that the Vulkano has wireless built in (I'm using wired, but can imagine wireless would be very helpful to many.)

I'm also concerned that Sling is now owned by Dish and hasn't released an updated product in quite a while. They seem to be resting on their laurels. Also, there are quite a few reviews on Amazon that talk about how the Sling boxes are dying after a year or so. And, Sling support is pay only after the warranty expires even if there's a hardware issue. This all left me with a bad feeling about Sling.

My advice would be, unless you really want/need the best HD picture quality, would be to give the Vulkano a try. The Vulkano's streaming isn't HD but it compares favorably to the Slingbox Pro's, actually working more consistently with less optimizing/buffering.


----------



## Vor (Jul 5, 2007)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Now that is interesting. Not to wander off topic, but this is yet another example of why I prefer Android to Apple products.
> 
> Great Update, thank you.


The android phone ap will run on the tablet, but the android tablet ap won't run on the phone. And the tablet ap is a LOT better (HD support, full-sized remote, etc). But if you have two tablets (or phones), you only have to buy the appropriate ap once.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Plasman said:


> Old thread...but this seemed the best place to post
> 
> +1 for Monsoon Vulkano Flow unit. $89 at Frys and it took 15 minutes to set up at my house. I used component cables from my HR20 to set it up. At my office I have a Windows 7 PC and I am able to watch the Padres (Fox Sports San Diego 694-1) in near HD without hiccups. A real test is 355 CNBC-HD - the ticker is fairly smooth and the tiny graphics are all clear. Impressive.
> 
> ...


I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a Vulkano myself but I have one question about how remote control works.

To be able to remotely control a DVR, I'm guessing it has to be in IR mode and uses an IR Blaster type device?

Or is it done through the network?


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Throckmorton said:


> I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a Vulkano myself but I have one question about how remote control works.
> 
> To be able to remotely control a DVR, I'm guessing it has to be in IR mode and uses an IR Blaster type device?
> 
> Or is it done through the network?


Very good question. I had to change my DVR back to IR mode and attach the INCLUDED IR blaster to the DVR (they actually give you a 2 headed IR cable if you need to control a second device).

My only issue was that the cheap component cable included with the device was defective and it took me a few minutes to figure this out. I needed to replace it, but then everything else was totally intuitive.

Here is a screen shot of the Vulkano in windowed mode on a Windows 7 PC showing the DirecTV remote:


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Plasman said:


> Very good question. I had to change my DVR back to IR mode and attach the INCLUDED IR blaster to the DVR (they actually give you a 2 headed IR cable if you need to control a second device).
> 
> My only issue was that the cheap component cable included with the device was defective and it took me a few minutes to figure this out. I needed to replace it, but then everything else was totally intuitive.


Thanks!

Too bad they don't control it through the network since the connection is already there. I guess you could always use a second device, like an Android phone with a remote control app.

Regardless, I did it. It should be her Friday. And I got a component switcher from Monoprice so I can view either of my 2 DVRs.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Throckmorton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Too bad they don't control it through the network since the connection is already there. I guess you could always use a second device, like an Android phone with a remote control app.
> 
> Regardless, I did it. It should be her Friday. And I got a component switcher from Monoprice so I can view either of my 2 DVRs.


I think you will like it. The Android app works very well too (you have to buy the $12.99 version).

I wonder if the Slingbox folks could comment if they get network control of remote functions without needing the IR attachment.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Plasman said:


> I think you will like it. The Android app works very well too (you have to buy the $12.99 version).
> 
> I wonder if the Slingbox folks could comment if they get network control of remote functions without needing the IR attachment.


No unfortunately slingbox only has IR control.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Brand New Slingbox Pro HD which I have Never used because it will not do RF and my wife insists on having RF Remotes so I had to Box it up and not use it.

Anyone needs a Brand New Slingbox Pro HD that you can get for Cheap, let me know!!!


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I have a Brand New Slingbox Pro HD which I have Never used because it will not do RF and my wife insists on having RF Remotes so I had to Box it up and not use it.
> 
> Anyone needs a Brand New Slingbox Pro HD that you can get for Cheap, let me know!!!


I wish I knew that before ordering the Vulkano...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Throckmorton said:


> I wish I knew that before ordering the Vulkano...


Yes, It is Bad because they sent me a Brand New Pro HD and when it didn't work using RF I boxed it up and have kept it in my closet ever since.

Too Bad it can't do both IR and RF!!!


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

The problem with Slingbox or any of these devices is that the upload speeds in most places around the world at places like hotels, airports or wherever you are trying to watch the content are too slow so you will most likely hate it unless you have great upload speeds at the location you're trying to watch it. And even the best hotels in the world usually dont have speeds good enough to handle flawless or even ok streaming.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

In my case I plan on using it mostly within the house. But my upload speed is 4Mb so I should be okay anyway.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

xtc said:


> The problem with Slingbox or any of these devices is that the upload speeds in most places around the world at places like hotels, airports or wherever you are trying to watch the content are too slow so you will most likely hate it unless you have great upload speeds at the location you're trying to watch it. And even the best hotels in the world usually dont have speeds good enough to handle flawless or even ok streaming.


And more and more Providers have Caps so you only get 5 Gig or 10 Gig as is the case with using a Verizon WiFi Hub and with HD Streaming you can use up your Allowance in a Heartbeat.

And even with an Unlimited Plan like Sprint they can Throttle you back if they determine you are an Abuser which is determined by them if you use up a lot more bandwidth than the normal customer. Read the Fine Print at the Bottom of the Contract.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Throckmorton said:


> In my case I plan on using it mostly within the house. But my upload speed is 4Mb so I should be okay anyway.


you're better off just getting the whole home dvr then. I've had both and it's not even close if all you're trying to do is watch stuff from one DVR in a different part of the home.


----------



## gsanta (Aug 11, 2008)

Richierich said:


> And more and more Providers have Caps so you only get 5 Gig or 10 Gig as is the case with using a Verizon WiFi Hub and with HD Streaming you can use up your Allowance in a Heartbeat.
> 
> And even with an Unlimited Plan like Sprint they can Throttle you back if they determine you are an Abuser which is determined by them if you use up a lot more bandwidth than the normal customer. Read the Fine Print at the Bottom of the Contract.


Richierich,

What do you want for your Pro-HD?


----------



## retrax (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe I should ask this in a different thread but it looks like you guys would know. I have a Directv HR24-500 hooked up to my HD TV with a HDMI cable. The guy at my local electronics store (they have a Directv sales guy right there) said my composite outs would stay live along with my HDMI staying live even when I turn the HR24 off and everything would work fine.

I have read conflicting posts about the Slingbox Pro HD not working correctly when the TV is connected with HDMI. If I remember, the problem goes away if you leave the TV on all the time, but if you turn the TV off something gets confused within the system which does not allow the slingbox to operate properly (something to do with the Directv box thinking you are trying to copy movies or something). The only work around was to disconnect the HDMI from the TV each time, leave the TV on all the time, or connect the TV with composite cables and connect the Slingbox with composite cables.

Is this correct, or have they fixed the problem? I think the only issue is with HBO and other premium movie channels not showing up through sling. I would like to be able to keep the HR24 connected directly to my TV with the HDMI cable and have the HR24 connected with composite cables to the Slingbox and have everything work but I am not sure if this is the case.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

retrax said:


> Is this correct, or have they fixed the problem? I think the only issue is with HBO and other premium movie channels not showing up through sling. I would like to be able to keep the HR24 connected directly to my TV with the HDMI cable and have the HR24 connected with composite cables to the Slingbox and have everything work but I am not sure if this is the case.


The problem does exist with HBO channels. So far, those are the only channels where the problem appears (that I am aware of). In the future, there could well be more.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

retrax said:


> Maybe I should ask this in a different thread but it looks like you guys would know. I have a Directv HR24-500 hooked up to my HD TV with a HDMI cable. The guy at my local electronics store (they have a Directv sales guy right there) said my composite outs would stay live along with my HDMI staying live even when I turn the HR24 off and everything would work fine.
> 
> I have read conflicting posts about the Slingbox Pro HD not working correctly when the TV is connected with HDMI. If I remember, the problem goes away if you leave the TV on all the time, but if you turn the TV off something gets confused within the system which does not allow the slingbox to operate properly (something to do with the Directv box thinking you are trying to copy movies or something). The only work around was to disconnect the HDMI from the TV each time, leave the TV on all the time, or connect the TV with composite cables and connect the Slingbox with composite cables.
> 
> Is this correct, or have they fixed the problem? I think the only issue is with HBO and other premium movie channels not showing up through sling. I would like to be able to keep the HR24 connected directly to my TV with the HDMI cable and have the HR24 connected with composite cables to the Slingbox and have everything work but I am not sure if this is the case.


The problem you are talking about is limited to cable providers that require a cable box NOt satellite.

Some cable box's turn off all outputs if the HDMI is in use, while other cable box's only allow the composite outputs to work while there is a live active connection to the HDMI port connection.

the work around was to disconnect from HDMI completely and connect the TV with component cables and then the composite connection stays on for use with the slingbox regardless of weather the TV is on or not.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

xtc said:


> The problem with Slingbox or any of these devices is that the upload speeds in most places around the world at places like hotels, airports or wherever you are trying to watch the content are too slow so you will most likely hate it unless you have great upload speeds at the location you're trying to watch it. And even the best hotels in the world usually dont have speeds good enough to handle flawless or even ok streaming.


You a tad misinformed. The critical upload speed is at the slingbox hosting location (typically your house) NOT the remote viewing location. Remotely, the download speed matters.

The issue arises for those that have crappy upload speed at the slingbox hostring location since 768+ is recommended for SD viewing or 3.5+ mbos is recommended for HD viewoing.

JUST FYI:
In home at the slingbox location (within your own LAN), viewing has nothing to do with your ISP's upload or download speed. That is determined by your router's specifications. IntrAnet is different then IntErnet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

gsanta said:


> Richierich,
> 
> What do you want for your Pro-HD?


PM me!!!


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

xtc said:


> you're better off just getting the whole home dvr then. I've had both and it's not even close if all you're trying to do is watch stuff from one DVR in a different part of the home.


I want to be able to watch what's on in the living room, on my iPad. So if I have to leave the room for a while I don't have to pause it and make my wife wait for me. I can just take it with.

I already have MRV but there aren't always TVs where I need to go.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

xtc said:


> The problem with Slingbox or any of these devices is that the upload speeds in most places around the world at places like hotels, airports or wherever you are trying to watch the content are too slow so you will most likely hate it unless you have great upload speeds at the location you're trying to watch it. And even the best hotels in the world usually dont have speeds good enough to handle flawless or even ok streaming.


Do you own a Slingbox? Although the picture isn't always the perfect, its acceptable and runs smooth w/o freezing. Unless the upload speed is under 100 Mbps. I watch my Slingbox at hotels and the airport, on my laptop or phone. And most of the time, its the only way for me to watch my favorite NHL teams games while traveling.


----------



## retrax (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I am just emerging from the analog age. Up until December, I still had my old Directv silver colored TiVO tuner/DVR box hooked up to a 36" JVC CRT analog television. Technology has progressed so far, it's hard to keep up but I am here to learn and I appreciate the answers. So many cool things out there I am just now hearing about!


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> You a tad misinformed. The critical upload speed is at the slingbox hosting location (typically your house) NOT the remote viewing location. Remotely, the download speed matters.
> 
> The issue arises for those that have crappy upload speed at the slingbox hostring location since 768+ is recommended for SD viewing or 3.5+ mbos is recommended for HD viewoing.
> 
> ...


sorry, you are incorrect. Because I have a slingbox and when I watch it in the home where I have good upload speed, when i watch it a friends house, with good upload speed, the streaming speed is fine. But when I watch it elsewhere like at a hotel or airport where the upload speeds suck, it is unwatchable. So it has to do with where you are watching from. And I spoke with Slingbox support and they told me the same. Until places like hotels and airports or anywhere public catches up to the high speed broadband most people get at home, its not worth having a slingbox if your plan is to watch it when you are away from home.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

xtc said:


> sorry, you are incorrect. Because I have a slingbox and when I watch it in the home where I have good upload speed, when i watch it a friends house, with good upload speed, the streaming speed is fine. But when I watch it elsewhere like at a hotel or airport where the upload speeds suck, it is unwatchable. So it has to do with where you are watching from. And I spoke with Slingbox support and they told me the same. Until places like hotels and airports or anywhere public catches up to the high speed broadband most people get at home, its not worth having a slingbox if your plan is to watch it when you are away from home.


Let me paraphrase *Yoda-DBSguy* for you.

The only *UPLOAD* speed that matters is in your house. What matters where you are viewing is the *DOWNLOAD* speed. So your friend's good UPLOAD speed is insignifigant. He likely has a good DOWNLOAD speed. Airports and hotels share their connections among many users so the DOWNLOAD speed, while potentially good, is spread thin.

So you have the right idea, you're just a bit confused on the proper terms.

Okay?


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> Do you own a Slingbox? Although the picture isn't always the perfect, its acceptable and runs smooth w/o freezing. Unless the upload speed is under 100 Mbps. I watch my Slingbox at hotels and the airport, on my laptop or phone. And most of the time, its the only way for me to watch my favorite NHL teams games while traveling.


yes i have a slingbox. and 100Mbps upload speed? not on this planet. Prove it that you have that. I've never even heard of that kind of upload speed, who in the world is your ISP??? Time warner charges $100 a month for just FIVE Mbps upload speed. 100Mbps would be ASTRONOMICAL


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Throckmorton said:


> Let me paraphrase *Yoda-DBSguy* for you.
> 
> The only *UPLOAD* speed that matters is in your house. What matters where you are viewing is the *DOWNLOAD* speed. So your friend's good UPLOAD speed is insignifigant. He likely has a good DOWNLOAD speed. Airports and hotels share their connections among many users so the DOWNLOAD speed, while potentially good, is spread thin.
> 
> ...


I'm not confused, he just didn't explain his point properly. But regardless, the end result is the same whether its download or upload speed. Bottom line is public places do not have speeds fast enough to make slingbox watching watchable. So if the download speed is slow from where you are watching, you will not have smooth streaming.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

xtc said:


> sorry, you are incorrect. Because I have a slingbox and when I watch it in the home where I have good upload speed, when i watch it a friends house, with good upload speed, the streaming speed is fine. But when I watch it elsewhere like at a hotel or airport where the upload speeds suck, it is unwatchable. So it has to do with where you are watching from. And I spoke with Slingbox support and they told me the same. Until places like hotels and airports or anywhere public catches up to the high speed broadband most people get at home, its not worth having a slingbox if your plan is to watch it when you are away from home.


Well sadly your still misinformed.

Please see the KB article located On the sling website for a better description of how the hosting locations upload speed effects picture quality when streaming abroad.

http://support.slingbox.com/get/KB-2000394.html

The "upload" speed from the viewing location matters not. It is the download speed from the remote viewing location that matters. Only the upload speed at the "hosting" location determines the max picture quality/viewing experience.

I'm a long time user, a beta firmware memeber and a long time poster on the lsign forums. Not to mention that I have sold unudreds if not thousands of units myself.

Different things can effect remote viewing. Some IT departments limit or restrict ports on their routers. For example port 5001 is used as the default viewing portal. If it is restricted or bloacked that will cause issues. If your connected to a router is weakl or the throughput isn't there that will cause issues. On cell networks if your on edge, you can almost forget a fluid or clear viewing experiance.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Well sadly your still misinformed.
> 
> Please see the KB article located On the sling website for a better description of how the hosting locations upload speed effects picture quality when streaming abroad.
> 
> ...


obviously you didnt pay attention. I said bottom line is that the locations where most people are trying to view their DirecTV content such as hotels or other public places are too slow to handle a decent stream. Regardless if it's download or upload speeds that matter at the viewing location, the bottom line is it's too slow, that is all that matters. Getting into technicalities does not make the situation any better. The sling idea is nice, but it is useless in this day and age unless you want to be constantly frustrated watching your content.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

xtc said:


> obviously you didnt pay attention. I said bottom line is that the locations where most people are trying to view their DirecTV content such as hotels or other public places are too slow to handle a decent stream. Regardless if it's download or upload speeds that matter at the viewing location, the bottom line is it's too slow, that is all that matters. Getting into technicalities does not make the situation any better. The sling idea is nice, but it is useless in this day and age unless you want to be constantly frustrated watching your content.


I paid a great deal of attention to your postings. You mentioned that the upload speed at the viewing locations mattered in regards to poor viewing senarios and I pointed out that isn't the case. It's the download speed at those locations.

At any rate let me be very specific.
I have a slingbox pro hd unit. My ISP is comcast and I have the 100/mbps down and 10 mbps up extreme package. I get excellent picture quality abroad from both my att iPhone cell (3G unlimited plan) from prety much everywhere I venture (while driving, starbucks, library, my childrens school, while camping in my trailer, and even while boating if I don't stray too far off coast. If I have 3G bars,I have service; and I have a solid streaming picture on my laptop, my cell and my iPad for that matter. sometimes I have to switch it from HQ to SD mode depending on the throughput of the area, but end with a very good picture even when in SD.

So I suggest you do a simple speed test and post your upload speed from the slingbox hosting location from www.speedtest.net

I use my slingbox in upwards of 20/mth remotely and have never had an issue.

If your rather be stubburn and stand your ground that's fine, but you'll never get your sistuation working corretly as so many other slingbox users do.

your choice.....


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the Slingbox Pro HD and I agree it is fantastic. I use it often with the new iPad 4G and when I'm in an LTE area, it is awesome - a perfect HD like picture. Fortunately I'm grandfathered with unlimited data or else streaming 4G would probably not be an option. My only issue with the Slingbox is that every once in a while I lose video for some reason and just hear audio. Once I unplug the box and plug it back in, it works again with no problem. I have no idea what is causing the apparent "handshake" issue though and it may not be my Slingbox at all.


----------

